# Ulimer XIV Imperial Action Thread



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

_The thunderhawk launched, carrying the Kasrkin in its armoured womb. Inside, Timothy Grange looked at his men. They barely knew anything about him and as they looked at him through armoured visors, he realized he knew nothing about them as well. The ship shuddered as it passed through the violent space. The power of the warp was strong here. Then again, they were near the Eye of Terror, near dangerous warp-space. It didn’t matter, they were here to kill heretic scum, and Timothy feared he would not be disappointed. _
_“When we land, disembark as fast as you can and set up a perimeter of the thunderhawk. Keep in constant vox contact and find cover. Watch for ambushes and don’t be afraid to jump at shadows, half the time it’s the enemy.” _
You now have time to talk with each other and ask questions, we will land whenever I feel we’re ready, and it also depends on the progress of the chaos thread.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Turning his head from side to side, Jarope didn't recognize any of the others. Running a gloved hand over his scalp, he couldn't help but linger on the scarring at the back of his head. He didn't know how he got it, the scarring had always been there; unlike some of the other ones. Looking at the sergeant, he felt like he had to ask the question on his mind. _"Sir, anything about our objectives you can tell us about that you haven't already?"_


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

_"What's your name trooper? Jarope? Well Jarope, Lord Roland Baes has sent us down to that godforsaken grey smeck in the galaxy because it is tainted by Chaos. We are sent there to deal with it how we usually do. Our objective is to get there, kill everyone and get out."_ Timothy made a small smile, _"Other than that, I would like to secure an LZ so we can land reinforcements."_


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

Lawrence "Power Surge" Thomas shuddered in his seat he hated riding in thunderhawks he always felt better on teh ground atleast he could shoot back at hte enemy not wiat to get blown out of the sky by enemy AA. "Sir why can't we just blow the hell out of em from orbit? It would make our jobs a whole lot easier." Thomas still wasn't sure why he was picked for this mission but it was in the Emperor's hands now all he could do is hope to come back with all his limbs.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

_"Since when was the duty of the Emperor's soldiers ever easy?" _Jarope said with a half smile before looking at his helmet with built in rebreather unit. He hated wearing these things, the stale air always left a nasty taste in the back of his mouth.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Nero sat there quietly while listening to the others talk he too wondered why he was assigned to this squad, but quickly forgot about the thought and a gave little chuckle to himself at the mention of a guards life ever being easy. Figuring that this would be his battle brothers while on these chaos infected world, he decided to introduce himself. " Well considering that we will be seeing a lot of each other why not introduce ourselves, The names Nero Pavo", Nero said with a grin.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

"I said _easier_ it still be a damn bloody battle either way." He said shrugging. "I'm just hopeing it would increase our odds." He said turning his attention to Nero. "Lawrence Thomas my firends call me Power Surge before you ask it's a long story involving a bottel of Sacra and a generator."


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Harry "Wraith" Johns looked around the compartment, inspecting his team-mates. He did a quick once-over of his gun, sighting the scope in, making sure the silencer was on. _"I'm Harry, but most of my team mates call me Wraith, you'll see why once we hit the battlefield."_


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Veldt listened to the men giving their introductions, and realized it was time to make his own. "Name's Christian Veldt, thoughI stopped using my first name since I joined the guard. When is our ETA, seargent?"


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

_"You all heard my name, some call me 'glory boy' and it won't take to much effort to figure out why."_ Jarope said with another half smile as he thought about the scars and the price you had to pay in the service of the Emperor.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Nero listened as the other said there names and nicknames. He then looked towards the sergeant to see what he had to say.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

Lawrence rolled his eyes as Jarope called himself "Glory Boy". "_Great he's probably going to get us all killed_" He thought to himself bitterly. Lawrence was a loyal guardsman but this guys looked like be beleived the Imperial Infantryman's Uplifting Primer.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

With most of the rest introduced, Thomas barely even taking note of the names, he felt it was his time.

"Greetings, I'm Thomas Wolf. I did once gain the nickname 'gunner', but I don't really deserve it, I suppose I only keep it in honour of the slain who gave me it..."

Thomas sighed as he thought of the endless death. Friends and comrades died so often... Nothing survived long. 'Lucky' Jake's luck did run out eventually, as would Thomas's. He might die in this very mission. But it would not be a poor death, it would be a repeat of the glorious deaths of his heroes. He would die fighting Chaos, the eternal curse of mankind, with a death the Emperor would be proud of him for. And perhaps someone could survive, be remembered...

But everyone he remembered would be forgotten when he died, with his death would come their annihilation of any trace in the universe of them.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

"well, aren't we a cheery lot," Gareth said with a flash of a smile. "Name's Bel'Garath Ksimyen. But my chaps call me Gareth. decide for yourself what you call me, just make it clear its me you mean." With another flash of his smile, he closed his eyes and dozed off again. It would be long before he could sleep good again, so he took the opportunity the calming shaking of the craft gave. It reminded him of a boat in stormy waters.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

_"Alright Gunner, how'd you get your name?"_ Jarope yelled over the roar of the engines; even if after this mission was over and he never met the man again, he'd still like to know something of his squad-mate. Makes working with your squad a little easier if you know something about them. *Makes you more willing to die for them and the mission.. *He thought to himself, all trace of a smile dissapearing at that thought and why he had his own nickname.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

"Well it's connected to painful memories so I'd rather not tell you..."

Thomas realised he'd be pestered for it, which would make things worse.

"Alright then, while I was just a veteran guardsman, I was resting with my squad mates, when there was a betting on sharpshooting. I'd lost my chocolate rations on the card game the last day, so I thought I might win it back. I had a hard task to get it, shooting 4 cans from tree stumps with a auto-gun using 6 shots, I can't remember how far away it was, but the tough part is that the sights had been busted in a fight. I just about made it, and they called me 'Gunner' wolf 'til the battle later. 'Course that all ended when the eleventh and half artillery started up. You know why they called them the 11th and half? They would have been the twelfth, but they always fell short."

Wolf went quiet afterwards. His voice sounded too much like a call for pity, and he wanted none. Of course the others would obviously encountered similar, and he doubted they would really care about it.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Loss because of another regiment; he'd been fighting with elite squads for as long as he could remember but for some reason what Gunner said felt familiar. Like he knew the feeling somehow.

"Have faith in the Emperor and your squad, you need little more if you ask me. In the end, those are the only ones guys like us can trust."


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

"Well said trooper. I'm called Timothy, give me any shit about it and lop your head off," Tim smiled, "Nicknamed 'Tuff' by my old squadmate after a Commissar shot me for suggesting a retreat. Got back up and repeated the question and the fool sent me to the academy after the battle. Now ready your weapons and put your mean faces on, E.T.A.'s six minutes."


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Nero looked down and thought about how all the men had a nickname and kinda wished he had one too, then he look over at Thomas and saw the look on his face and was also kinda glad he didn't have a nickname. He then closed his eyes made the sign of aquila and prayed to the God-Emperor for strength awaiting for their landing.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Veldt was silent when listening to his fellow soldiers. All of the stories were markedly different, but all showed one similarity: They'd all seen too much death than a regular man should see. Veldt wished not to give away anything about his story. He'd probably get shot if word got out about it. He heard that they were 6 minutes away, and immediately after a splitting headache began. Veldt tried to ignore it, though he did show obvious discomfort, and just started to play with his Data Slate Recorder.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Wraith was sitting, listening. He had heard it all before. Some of it he had seen on his squad clandestine missions. To him it sounded like everyone had seen their fare share of death and suffering. He certainly had. Sure, he may be a sniper of sort, but that never removed him from the horrors of hand to hand. He had seen his fellow team members die right in front of him, the blood, the gore, the horror. Leaning back he let his mind wander back to his previous mission. The target, the extraction. He was the only one left, a pair of scars marking where he had nearly been killed, the twin scything blades of the daemonette piercing his helmet and scratching at his eyes, marking his face forever. He remembered the hot blood pouring out of the things head from the knife wound, burning his armour and clothes. He snapped back to reality, sitting upright. Shaking his head, he tried to return his focus to the mission ahead but those images stayed imprinted on his eyes, the scenes of his team members, his friends, ripped to pieces, their screams.....


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Opening one eye as he considered that nobody had made ANY reaction to what he had said, he decided to say a bit more. "Well, as you all seem to have these tragic stories let me add mine. Figthing near the Tau front for ages, and got accused for 'taking in' their religion. I won't be so bland as to say they weren't right. the notion of valuing soliders lives over meters of land is something a normal solider as me gets pleased at hearing. Oh and also," he said in almost an aftertought, "My highest wish is to kill the commiser that sent me here. last thing i heard, he sent my old squad on a suicide mission in unknown territory." All trace of a smile vanished, he stared straight ahead, thinking of his comrades wasted lives.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

_"Pay me enough, and your commissar may find his head in my cross-hairs."_ remarked Wraith.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Glancing at the guy who called himself 'Wraith', he said with a glint in his eyes "If we both survive this little trip I'm sure we could arrange something."


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

_"Sounds good to me, and I well plan on surviving this mission. I've been to hell and back, literally, and nothing has felled me yet"_. He just hoped this mission wasn't any different.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

_"Don't keep that up, either of you; its bad luck to be plotting against against His morale officers even if they might have done you some wrong. You know why they do what they do."_ Jarope cut it; he didn't much care for commissars, since he didn't interact with them to much because kasrkin squads were faithful to the core. Talk of betrayal like this though, that was a bad sign, one that could only lead to mistrust.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

_Seems as if Wraith is a Mercenary,_ thought Veldt as he countinued to fiddle with his DSR. He wondered if it played MP3s, but swiftly realised these had stopped being used mellenia ago. *sigh*. He might as well tell them _some_ of his story. It's not like the =][= would kill for disclosing details of how he was found by the =][=. Just not about....that part. His headache suddenly got a lot worse. "Hey, where is the glass of water and painkillers? Got a bad headache."


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

_"Hey, where is the glass of water and painkillers? Got a bad headache."_ Hearing some of those words put a smile on Petero's face before he rummaged through the webbing on his belt. Finding the item he was looking for, he pulled out a twist tube, one of two he had managed to get a hold of. _"Got five painkillers in that, use 'em wisely."_ Jarope said as he tossed the tube to Veldt.

(Interesting nickname, glory boy, for a guy who seems to have total faith and yet steals his fair share..)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"Thanks," said Veldt swallowing one and passing them back to the unknown trooper. To his dissatisfaction, the pain didn't melt away, only intensified. Veldt closed his eyes for a while and had a small snooze.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

As a Vox trooper Thomas had plenty of experience with commisars all of them rangeing from bad to worse. He feared them and their power they had too muhc in his opinion shooting men on sight for a number of diffrent reasons some justified, most not. Hearing the two men talk off murdering a commisar unsettled him tho they all were servent of the Emperor and it was wrong in weversence of the word he knew. "If _only we could get a commisar like that Guant from the Tanith First a commisar that cared for men that would show those two._" He thought to himself quitely but he knew those kinds of commisars where few and far apart a real blessing to have.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

"Shut your mouths both of you!" Timothy snapped, "My Commissar got my squad killed and nearly myself too, but I was hella lucky to have him at my back in the fight after. Got himself killed in the end, got caught in an artillery blast. For every wrong deed there is a right one." 

The thunderhawk shuddered as it entered the atmosphere. Zooming down from the sky, it landed in a small clearing in the middle of the concrete jungle. As the ramp sets down, Timothy charges out, closely followed by the rest of the squad.

*(GM posts will now be in Bold btw. You are in a square, surrounded by buildings. You step out of the thunderhawk and set up a perimeter as Timothy instructed. This is important as there will be deaths in this RP and you need the LZ to land in reinforcements as needed.)*


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Veldt ran out of the Thunderhawk, hellgun at the ready, and scanning the horizon with his DSR. "No contacts as far as this thing can tell, should we continue on? The thunderhawk could attract a helluva lot of cultists.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Wraith had heard the reprimands from the other, but didn't care. He was too callous to care about anything anymore, just his own survival, and his squads, if it suited him. He calmly stepped down from the thunderhawk and surveyed the scene. It was quiet, surrounded by buildings. _"Brilliant, perfect sniper territory"_ he said. _"Then again, perfect ambush territory too guys, stay alert"._


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Following close behind Veldt and Wraith, Petero ran down the assault ramp before dropping to a knee and training his helgun around. Hearing Veldt's words, he added his own through the squad vox. _"Sergeants orders are to secure this zone, so we gotta do that first; if anyone decides to show up, we got enough firepower to show them the Emperor's wrath."_


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"Roger," replied Veldt, slowly moving up, hellgun trained ahead. He moved towards the nearest house, and kicked down the door. "As far as I can tell they're not in here."


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Fixing on his helmet Thomas ran down the ramp, hellgun ready.

Moving up behind Veldt he trained his weapon near where Veldt was bringing down the door.

"I'm covering you Veldt. Try not to get yourself killed."

From so many others the last line could have been taken as a joke or insult, but from Thomas it was just what he wanted.

As Veldt entered the room Thomas began to move nearer, weapon trained on the space within.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Yawning as he left the thunderhawk, Gareth strolled around with his lasgun hanging from his hands. If the cultist was gonna come, they would most likely make a lot of noise. 'Well, well, let's get this thing started shall we?" he said to nobody in particular.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

"If we all live through this i'll buy the first round of sacra." He said with a grin running down the ramp. He lifted his hellgun up ot his shoulder and ran inot the building after Veldt and Thomas.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Hoping up from his seat and making sure his helmet was secured Nero jogged down the ramp and heading for the building after Power Surge to the building checking around his surroundings as he did making sure no ones was waiting to ambush them.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

"Okay set up the perimeter. Two of you cover the north flank, two cover the south. Veldt, Thomas and Wraith, storm all the buildings around us and stay in constant vox contact. Watch your step and shoot what you see."


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

Upon hearing his new orders Lawrence got out of the building and got on the north perimiter as ordered bounding to and from cover as he went. "_It's awfully quite sarge i don't like it._"


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Hearing the orders from the sergeant, Nero went down to the south perimeter. He got down on one knee and heard one of his squad members coming behind him. " Sergeant it is quiet on the south perimeter too, nothing to report as of yet."


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Running behind Nero as both men moved towards the south to secure the perimeter; Jarope didn't like this calmness either. Training his weapon to cover Nero's advance, he followed at a slower pace from behind, the stale recycled air in his rebreather unit did nothing to make him feel any better. *'Just live with it'* He thought to himself.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Nero looked around then half said to himself and asked Jarope, " Something is not right even when it's quiet you still notice things like insects or birds making noise but I don't hear a sound. Sergeant something is definitely not right here."


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

"_The Arch-Enemy isn't a bunch of monks either they like to make noise. Howling, chanting things like that._" THe erie silence saw really nagging at him he contantly scanned his area waiting for the ambush he was so sure was about to happen he quikly checked his hell gun to ensure it was in good order.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Veldt switched his DSR to thermal imaging. Some of the rooms in the house showed faint shimmers of heat, but must be small embers of fires long past....or hiding enemies. "Alright, going in another room, keep my back," said Veldt calmly. He kicked the door down of the next room, firing 2 warning shots. There was nothing in there, except a stew like meal on a stove, and a table set for a meal. Something smelt in the air, a strange whiff of some corrupted substance. Veldt wondered whether it was the food, or something worse, but didn't dare move in until there was someone covering him: who knows what was in there.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Wraith stepped up behind Veldt, Hellgun levelled, knife at the ready. _"Move in, I got you"_ he said into his helmet mike.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"Thanks," said Veldt, slowly moving towards the pan. The soup (or whatever it used to be) was covered in a green/purple slime, which stank to high Emperor's Table. Chaos, no doubt. Veldt took out the DSR to record the find, when he heard a loud rustle. "What was that?" said Veldt, suddenly very scared


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Following Veldt and Wraith, Thomas moved quietly into the house. Pointing his hellgun back he covered them from attack from the rear, He activated his communication gear.

"It seems clear, for now. Signs of recent activity, domestic in nature. I would assume a camp or base. This is their ground, they know it, they've set it up. There may be heretic families. Show no mercy and expect none."

Thomas knew these were fairly obvious observations, but he knew having these things vocalised could be useful. You don't remind people of the basics and that's what kills them.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

_"Just keep yourself level and help me secure this area Nero."_ Jarope said, having finally moved ahead of the other trooper. He didn't like this either, but if you kept talking about how wrong it was, then your mind could start to play tricks on you and make things worse than they really were.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

" Ok will do," Nero said as he brush away the thought of this being an ambush and put his goal on his mind; to make sure this area was secure. He raised his hellgun, and starting checking his surroundings. Making sure to keep his eyes peeled.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"This place gives me the creeps," said Veldt reading the DSR "Apparently the food isn't tainted, and I'm starving."


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

_"I still wouldn't go near it"_ smirked Wraith, looking with disgust at the gruel sitting on the table.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

Lawrence waited for a few moments on the perimeter. "_Sarge should i call HQ and tell them the ways cleaar for reinforcements yet?_" He didn't enjoy being hte Vox Officer but someone had to do it.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

'Letting the pro's deal with the surveying, Gareth promptly sat down and started checking his gear. Having everything woking properly was the key to survival.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

"Don't even think about eating that stuff. I'm guessing your methods aren't though enough to risk it. We need to move on, not give them time to organise." said Thomas, having moved directly into the same room as the other two.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

_"Let's move through, clear out this area"_ said Wraith. He made sure his gun was ready and moved up behind Veldt.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Veldt moved on, lasgun at the ready.The DSR made a loud beep. Seemed if he had eaten the food he would of been reduced to daemonic slime. How nice. Veldt advanced upstairs, scared at the silence. There was a loud thud, then a rustle of....something. "What was that?"


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

"Not yet Lawrence." Timothy told the vox officer. 

"Thomas, Veldt and Wraith. Whats your status?"


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

"No current contacts, signs of recent activity, wait, there's a noise. I guess we're going to have to check it out."

Despite his job as rear guard Thomas turned to look at the stairs, quickly turning back to his duty.

"Whatever that was there's no guarantee it knows we're here. You should probably use stealth to go and find what it was."


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Raising his head, Gareth sensed a battle coming. This was it! the first encounter could very well kill them all, so they better be prepared!


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Veldt stayed low, his DSR making a low wine. He wished it would shut up. He stayed low, using the banister as light cover. His hellgun read 100% charge...and he had a feeling he'd need every bit of it.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Nero walked around hellgun pointed at the ready checking behind every nook and cranny a cultist could be hiding behind. After checking and double checking he looked over at Jarope, "See anything? From what it looks like the perimeter is clear." 

( umm is this dead or what? Everybody is at there staions what do we do now?:scratchhead: )


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

(It seems like a lot of these RP's have been left to either die or rot in place of other things. Whether they be new Rp's, in which there is no point in joining in because they will just see the same fate as these, or complications in real life.)

_"Lots to see, just nothing living."_ Jarope answered Nero's question; wondering if they were just going to stand here all day or get going on this mission. _"Maybe we should start breaking the fourth wall or something." _He muttered to himself.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

(OOC: Vile the day I leave my own RP to rot! I've just been busy with school and football.)

*So everyone inside the building, there are five cultists behind the next door. They hear you talking and break down the door, weapons drawn. Its up to you how they are armed.

People watching the perimeter: four cultists are coming from every direction with weapons drawn. Do what you will, but I suggest you fall back to the thunderhawk.*


Through his vox, Timothy hears the sound of breaking wood and gunfire, "What's going on? Status!"


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

*"CONTACT!"* Wraith whipped up his Hellgun and let rip into the cultists charging through the door. Felling the first, he pulled out his slender combat blade and buried it in the second cultists chest. This didn't stop the crazed thing. Pushing Wraith to the ground, the cultist tried to jump ontop of him and strangle him, only to end up on the ground himself. Wraith had rolled up onto his shoulder and got to one knee before grabbing the cultist's head and snapping his neck.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Stepping back as the ground before him suddenly flooded with gunshots, Gareth finally spotted the enemy, several cultists from every direction.
Dropping one of them, he retreated closer to the Thunderhawk. 
"Commander! We need to get our men out of the building, and fast, they are in a living trap as it is!"
The vox was trying to get contact he could see. As he shot down another cultist, he only hoped the men inside would manage to escape.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

As soon as the cultists stuck Thomas began to react. Keeping an eye on the area behind them, fearing being surrounded, he fired a short burst of shots into the foes. Ducking behind a doorway from assorted light fire he steadied his weapon, and jumped out, a accurate shot felling one.

He saw one of his team-mates, Wraith he remembered, was on the floor seemingly uninjured. 

"Stay low!" he announced, sending suppressive shots over the top of him for enough time that he could recover.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Dropping to a knee, Jarope fired his hellgun and blew out the chest of on charging cultist with a lucky shot. _"Nero, we need to fall back to the transport!"_ He yelled a moment before a slug hit him in the shoulder. His carapace armour took the bulk of it, but the momentum of the round still spun him and put him flat on the ground before Petero rolled back up and fired back.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Nero spun his head around to see a four cultist running towards them he then saw one hit the ground as red las hit him dead on in the chest. He heard Jarope yell to fall back to the transport " Ok lets go" Nero yelled back and started to walk backwards low to the ground while aiming his hellgun at one of the cultist letting of short burst of las. Then he saw Jarope hit the ground, Nero took cover behind what used to be a building now just a wall with half chunks in it. He Shot out another burst and felled one of the approaching cultist. " Jarope are you ok ? " Nero yelled hoping that it was just momentum that knocked him down.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Getting to his feet, Jarope turned and hurled himself towards the wall Nero was using for cover. Hitting the ground next to the other soldier he rolled his back against the wall. _"Yeah I'm alright, you go first and I'll cover you."

_Jumping back up, Petero sprayed the charging cultists with his hellgun to keep them from advancing or drawing a bead on either of them. Several of his shots went wide, but one hit a cultist in the arm and sent him to the ground, only for him to get up and conitnue forward. Fear of death wasn't gonna stop some of these enemies, that was for sure. _"Nero go!" _He yelled while spraying another burst from his hellgun.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Nero hopped off the wall started running back to the transport. He looked back and shot back at the cultist before sprinting back towards the transport.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

"To me! Rally to me! Get out of the buildings and take cover in the thunderhawk." Timothy said, drawing his weapons, he fired off a couple of shots with his pistol before retreating to the armoured hull of the thunderhawk. 

Cultists were coming from every direction and Timothy feared for the souls inside the building.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

_"Damn it why do i have to be right!"_ He fired a quick burst from his hellgun to drop their heads down while he ran back ot the thunderhawk. He ran up the rap as a las round hit just below his foot. He could feel the heat from teh round. _"Sarge should i call for reinforcements?"_


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Wraith heard his name called as a hail of fire passed over-head. He grabbed his gun and rolled away from the door, coming to one knee as he rounded a corner. he pulled out a frag grenade and chucked it through the door before retreating back to the corridor behind his comrades. _"fall back to the thunderhawk"_ came over his squad headset. *"Fall back, we are retreating to the thunderhawk"*


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Firing a cultist in the chest, another popped up close by, sword in hand. Gareth quickly stabbed him with the gun, the bayonet tearing trough scarred flesh.
Dropping the cultists body, he turned back to firing towards the building the others were in, to stop the cultists to block the door.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

"Roger that, lets get the hell out of here" was Thomas's reply.

Having been the rear-guard earlier he was farthest back, so led them on this return. A clip of a autogun shot brought his attention to it's owner, quickly gunned down.

"Good thing we weren't far into the building, I think that's the exit there." Thomas mentioned. It looked like he might survive another encounter with the Imperium foes.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

The door splintered open as 5 cultists burst through. Garbled transmission of falling back to the thunderhawk reached Veldt, but only just. Still, his squad was moving, and so must he.

Veldt fired a couple of blind bolts of Las fire, and heard a satisfactory scream. "Move, I think there are more inside the house!"


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Out of the corner of his eye, Jarope saw Nero begin to fall back. Letting off a couple more hellgun round, he started to backpedal away from the wall and towards the transport; a round taking the head off another cultist before he was forced to stop shooting and duck inside the archway of another building. 

Enemy fire pinning him from two sides and there wasn't enough room to kick the door in; he could only grit his teeth and try and get a shot off, or else others would be on top of him before he could react. Cursing inwardly, Jarope could only wonder why two men had been stationed to secure the landing perimeter and five had been sent to secure just one building. _"I'm pinned down Emperor dammit, need some cover fire before they get to close."_


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

_"Sarge should i call for reinforcements?"_

"No trooper! The LZ is hot, we can't raise the navy." Timothy answered, peeking his head out of the thunderhawk and pulling it back in immediately as a las shot landed inches from his face. 

"Listen soldier, send some shots the cultists' way, I'm gonna help Jarope!" Timothy ordered the vox trooper next to him before dashing out of the thunderhawk and sprinting to the archway. He fired shots left and right, stopping only momentarily when a cultist's weapon caught him in the shoulder. Diving forward, he crammed himself next to Jarope in the archway. 

"Alright soldier, here is what I want you to do. It's only a matter of time before the cultists close in and we'll be trapped. Hand me a frag grenade, on the count of three you throw yours to the left and I'll throw mine to the right. Then you need to haul ass back to the thunderhawk, I'll be right behind you! Understand?"


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Pulling the sergeant towards him, Jarope helped his commander avoid a round to the head. Helmet or not, its never a good idea to take a blow to your head. _"I needed some cover fire sarge, not for you to come here and get stuck with me."_ He said through his microbead before unclipping a pair of frag grenades and handing one to the sergeant. _"On three, your count."_


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

(OOC: Is everyone back at the thunderhawk? If so, I'll just say I'm there with you guys)


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Nero made it back to the thunderhawk just as the sarge went past him towards the south perimeter. When he noticed Jarope wasn't behind him, he must still be at the wall and the Sergeant must of went back to help him. " Surge the Sergeant and Jarope are hugged up against a ruined wall with cultist closing in on them we need to give them some cover fire so that they can meet us at the thunderhawk." Nero explained, as he got on one knee out side the thunderhawk and shot of a few rounds las at the cultist.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Thomas ran for the door, when a jumped out of some dark passage unto him. 

"Heretic scum!"

Knocked to the floor Thomas just managed to parry a knife with his armoured gauntlet, gaining a gash in it. Fumbling for his hellgun with his other hand he managed to smash the heavy weapon into the traitors face, knocking him backwards.

Jumping to his feet and flicking his weapon to auto-fire Thomas quickly toasted the foe. Sprinting up to the door he reached it, flinging it fully open a emerging into the sunlight, blinking.

Diving behind some rubble he pointed his weapon back to where he emerged, blasting down a enemy who tried to block the way.

"Hurry up! We'll need the whole squad to hold this lot off."


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Wraith had jumped out behind Thomas and dive-rolled under his fire and into cover. Getting to one knee he span and let off a full-auto burst into the nearest group of heretics.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Nero had his gun aimed at the south perimeter when he heard a burst of shots from the building that some of the squad tried to secure. He snapped his head in that direction to see Wraith roll on to one knee and shooting a some herectics. Nero immediately aimed towards the doorway of the building and let off numerous shots so that Thomas and Wraith could make there way back to the thunderhawk under his cover fire. He only hoped that it would buy them enough time to at least get in a better position then they were in right now.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

"Don't get smart with me trooper. War is about action, you can't sit around and debate everything like a bunch of damn beauracrats. Alright, one, two, THREE!" Timothy yelled, tossing his grenade to one side, while Jarope threw his to the other. Timothy sprinted out of the archway, dragging Jarope by the arm, he was shot once more in the back and another shot singed his sleeve as it zoomed past. With a yell, Timothy threw Jarope into the thunderhawk, diving in after him.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Twisting around, the pain in his back was agoonizing but he needed to ignore it for only a few moments as he grabbed the sergeant and helped haul him in the transport. He had taken a las-blast in the back at full power, and while the carapace armour had taken the bulk of the blow, more than enough had slammed into him.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Timothy did a quick headcount in the thunderhawk, the yelled over the lasfire, "Who are we missing? Who's still out there?!"


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Wraith turned and sprinted under the cover fire to the thunderhawk. *"C'mon thomas!"* he yelled as he let out a burst from his hellgun, hopefully enhancing the cover fire enough so his team-mate could make it back to cover.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Veldt was back in the kitchen, and 7 heavily armed heretics were quickly running down the stairs. Thomas was at the door, Wraith was living up to his nickname, and he was preparing for the coming assault. A garbled radio transmission came through. "Wh....re...iss-" A lasbolt struck Veldt in the chest, knocking him flat. He was fine, but the radio was in pieces. "Oh great," said Veldt to himself. A cultist, armed with a laspistol and a large knife, came into the room. He was frothing at the mouth and was looking for something to kill. Veldt played dead. The cultist walked up to the "dead" body. It raised its knife, as if to decapitate Veldt. "FOR THE DARK G-" Veldt kicked the cultist in the groin. Seemed you can be as corrupted as can be yet a blow to the nuts still fells you. The cultist lay on the floor groaning and trying to get his wits about him. "FOR THE EMPEROR!" shouted Veldt as he incinerated the cultist with a stream of point blank las rounds. The other cultists were hurrying into the room: they would be there in seconds. Veldt primed a grenade and ran out the room. There was a satisfactory BANG! and a large number of screams. Veldt ran up to Thomas. "Alright, lets get the gak outta here!"


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Nero was giving cover fire to Thomas and Wraith when he saw Veldt run out of the building. _Is that everybody?_ he thought to himself when his thoughts were interrupted by to frags going off. he looked back to see Jarope and the Sergeant high-tailing it back to the thunderhawk. _Ok good they are back safely_ he thought to himself while focusing his attention back on Thomas, Wraith, and Veldt.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"Lets leave a little surprise for our heretic chums," said Veldt with a grin. Veldt switched on his comlink, and suddenly remebered that the damn thing had been shot out. "Damn," said Veldt disappointedly, "Anyone got any tube charges? Lots of tube charges?"


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Blasting a heretic through his flak vest Thomas was glad to see Veldt get out alive.

"If we have any charges they'll be at the transport, which is where we should be going!"

Standing up he sprayed las-shots across the area, the pleasing smell of singed flesh greeting him. Moving to a jog he began firing precision shots across the tainted ground.

"Move Veldt! More of them are on the way!"

One of the foes drained his autogun clip at the Imperials, dull thumps driving Thomas into cover.

His armour had took the worst of it, and he had managed to reach the transport.

"I think one of the shots penetrated my armour. Anyone got any sort of medical supplies?"


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Heading Thomas' warning, Veldt ran to the cover where the others are. "Medical supplies are on the thunderhawk, I assume," said Veldt casually. He lobbed his second grenade into the Heretical house. He must of hit a gas pipe, because the house detonated with a sheet of flame rising up. "Oh crap," said Veldt as the equivalent of a "We're over here!" was sent to the heretics. "Right, I'm gonna through my last grenade into the group of heretics over there. Meanwhile, you guys run for the thunderhawk. I'll be right behind you. 3...2...1..."


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Downing one of his painkillers, Jarope managed to get up and move back down the transports assault ramp in time to see the building blow sky high. *Must have been rigged that way as a trap or something.* He thought to himself before shouldering his hellgun and sending a cluster of shots towards the nearest group of cultists trying to pick off the other members of the squad. Each hot shot went wide because of the higher rate of fire, but one took a cultist in the leg and sent him down to the ground screaming.

_"Sarge, we gotta get the others back here; theres no way we can cover them forever, not with those buildings rigged to blow."_ He yelled into his microbead, despite the sergeant being only a few feet away; the fire of his gun made it hard to hear even with the set inside his sealed helmet.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Wraith turned as the building behind him blew up. He jumped into the back of the thunderhawk and ran to the Heavy Stubber built into the side hatch. Racking back the bolt, he loaded the first round and let fly into the oncoming heretics. The steady thump-thump-thump-thump of the gun sent his morale flying, watching as his bullets scythed through his foe. *"Some one get on the other side, and one more to control the Heavy Bolter nose turret"* he yelled down the comlink. He hoped his cover fire gave his team-mates the needed room to retreat to the thunderhawk.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Nero saw the building blown sky high and praised the emperor that his battle brothers got out in time. "Some one get on the other side, and one more to control the Heavy Bolter nose turret!" Nero faintly heard Wraith say even though he was yelling. Nero nodded his head towards Wraith and waisted no time jumping on the other one.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"Oh gak this," said Veldt as his squad's cover started to deteriorate. He had to get out of there. He jumped and started to sprint towards the Thunderhawk. He couldn't run as fast: this Cadian stuff was so bulky. Give him Harakoni carapace any day. He suddenly remembered why he was running and he was in a warzone when a hot las round struck him in the back. The armour took most of it, but a tingling warm sensation burnt through his skin. He swallowed the pain and dived into the thunderhawk. "It's bloody hot down there sir, we need to get outta here."


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Nero saw herectics coming from out of the building shooting at veldt he quickly started letting of shots into them. Veldt dove into the thunderhawk. _Is that everybody_ Nero thought to himself when he noticed Thomas still needed some medical supplies. "Veldt get on this turret while I go get Thomas a medical kit." Nero said as he got off the turret and rushed over and gave Thomas some painkillers. " Here you go friend that should at least take some of the pain away for now." Nero said as he ran to get the medical kit.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Stumbling onto the thunderhawk Thomas continued to stubbornly return fire.

_Give up when you're injured and you're good as dead._

Crouched on the end of the entry ramp he blasted out accurate shots of light, foes crumpling under his fire. The pain began to flare up, and Thomas began to move further backwards.

Another of his team-mates, did the name of something so fleeting matter?, came up and handed him some painkillers.

"Thanks mate."

Dropping his hellgun from one hand he took the painkillers in it, moving back even more he quickly removed his helmet and downed the painkillers. Replacing his helmet he moved slowly back to the entrance, the painkillers slow to take hold.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"Right-oh," said Veldt mounting the stubber. He pulled the trigger and a loud thud thud thud ehoed from the gun. The sounds was frankly disappointing. Still, it was effective and 4 heretics fell after the first 4 rounds left the chamber. But when they fell, another eight took their place. "Is everyone on board? I don't think this has much ammo left."


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Wraith's gun promptly ran out of ammunition, so he resorted to his lasgun. resting his head against the stock of the weapon, he started to take aim at the first heretic. squeezing the trigger, his foe's head exploded. He quickly sighted in on the next one, felling his enemies quickly.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Having stayed put firing into the mass of cultists, Gareth stumbled aboard the Thunderhawk. He had taken a shot in the left shoulder, and it hurt as hell!

More feeling than seeing it, he noticed his vision grow darker, and the sounds grow distant. slumping to the floor, he lost conciousness.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"MAN DOWN!" yelled Veldt as he watched in horror as a teammate fell, but didn't dare leave his position. If for one second he stopped firing the cultist would probably overrun them. The rounds kept leaving the chamber with the same "THUD THUD THUD" and the cultists continued to fall and regroup. _There's just so many!_ thought Veldt, _Where are they coming from?_ Just as the thought entered his brain, the "THUD THUD THUD" turned into "Click click click." The box of ammo fell uselessly to the side. Veldt stumbled round looking for replacements, whilst all the time praying the cultists were at their end. A well placed round struck him in the chest. No real damage done, but the pain was still immense. _Swallow your pain, for it is mere information. If you wish to serve the false emperor you shall die. Turn to chaos and you-_ Hang on. Those weren't his thoughts! Veldt dismissed it for now and grabbed a box of stubber ammo and loosely fixed it in place. The cultists had gained a lot of ground since he stopped firing, and Veldt had some clearing up to do...


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Gritting his teeth, Jarope stopped firing and turned towards Gareth; prone on the assault ramp where anyone could take shots at him. Dropping his hellgun so that it swung freely from the powercord attached to his pack, Jarope bent down and started to haul his squadmate to safety. A las-round smacked him in the side of his helmet and shattered the visor, several shards cutting into him; but he kept dragging Gareth inside before slumping to the floor of the transport. The pain from his back had returned, and his arm was throbbing, something needed to happen fast, they would not last forever like this.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"HURRY UP!" shouted Veldt as the stubber continued to spout death, "These clips ain't big you know, and I'd like to do more than die around here!"


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Crouching down near the entrance hatch Thomas began to cover the team-mate who was hauling the injured one back. While Thomas was slightly unhappy they were risking another for him he wouldn't let down two of his squad. The painkillers beginning to take effect he was mostly free of the pain, and was able to concentrate on his accurate fire in the cultists.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Nero Looked out of the thunerhawk seeing the mass of heretic scum coming closer "Sergeant we need to get out of here now!" Nero yelled over the Thudding of the the Heavy Stubber, " Are men are dropping by the second and if we stay here much longer we will all die.", Nero said as he open the medical kit and started attending to Mordeth hoping they had not lost their battle brother.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

Lawrence pointed his hellgun At the mass of cultis and let out a long burst. _"Tell you boys what we make it out of this i'll buy the first TWO rounds!"_ He ducked back into the thunderhawk and put his Vox Caster down he couldn't afford to be slowed down in this bottleneck. He poped his head back out and fired at the cultists. He started hearing voices in his head a low rasping voice _"Follower of the false emporer give yourself to chaos and you shall be sparred. Resist further and you shall die like your precious emporer!_ The voice burned in his head but he resisted whispering the Litanies of hate to himself.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

During his time in the Kasrkins, he had spent many hours watching the pilots of his transport. His squad was being decimated, he had to move, now. Kicking in the cockpit door he grabbed the now-dead pilot out of the seat and pushed him away. Sitting down, he searched the control panel for the ignition. Finally he found it. Slamming his hand down on it, he felt the great thunderhawk shudder into life. _So it wasn't so badly damaged after all"_ he thought. Seizing the controls, he initiated the vertical thrusters. *"HANG ON"* he shouted back to his squad. The great behemoth of a vehicle slowly began to rise off the ground. He hit the rear door switch, hoping all his teammates were clear of the area. As he began to climb the thunderhawk came under heavy fire again. _We have to make it, we have too_ he thought. Feeling the full thruster start to gain power and kick in the huge ship lept forward, with Wraith struggling at the controls. The stabilisation systems had been damaged in the first landing, and it was making life difficult. He just hoped they wouldn't crash again...


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

Lawrence pulled back further into the thunderhawk as the door shut and sat against the wall. Breathing a sigh of relief he seared his pack for a moment and pulled out his Imperial Infantryman's Uplifting Primer and started thumbing it's owrn pages. _"Anyone know what page the Litany of not getting shot down is?"_ He reached over and grabbed his Vox-caster. _"Well Sarge waht do you want me to tell Tactica Command?_


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

The stubber made the dreaded "click click click" noise. "Stubber's out, looks like we're relying on the nose turret now." Veldt sat down. Too long. Too much death. They could've easily left the area if sarge hadn't taken so long. Veldt looked in the pocket for his Uplifting Primer, and realized the book wasn't there. "Damn! Anyone seen me primer?"


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

OOC: I'm still alive right?

He was dreaming, he realized. This world could not be real. He could see what could only be the great palace of the Emperor on Terra, but it seemed a smoking ruin now, winged monsters circling it's broken towers, howling. The streets seemed like rivers of blood, and horrors walked the grounds. 
Huddling, he tried to shut his eyes, but found he could not, for his body was not there.

'This is what will become of those who serve the corpse-emperor. Will you be one of them?' said a pleasant voice, seeming to come from everywhere. 'Join the true faithful, and serve the true Gods. Join Chaos!'

Waking with a scream, reality flowed back, and he remembered the fight, the panic as the cultists came closer, the pain from his wound.
"Ouch..."


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Nero was bandaging Gareth's wounds when came to and gave a shout. "Ouch." You have came back to hear take these it will ease the pain." Nero said. " Guys how is it looking down there?" Nero asked.

(ooc: yea your still alive)


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

Lawrence put his Primer down and pushed it over to Veldt. _"You can borrow mine just give it back when your done. It's my lucky copy."_ He sat there trying to digest what had just happend they were ambushed and now htey were fleeing hte scene in a damaged thunderhawk the tech-priests where gonna be pissed if they ever made it back.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

One of the team had got the thunder-hawk up, so Thomas moved back further into the belly of the craft. Sitting down he removed his helmet, tasting the unfiltered air.

The wound still stung slightly, but he wasn't the worst hurt. Thankfully that injured one was still alive, and appeared in good condition.

He noticed the Uplifting Primer being passed around. Thomas sighed and leaned back. By his first six months of service he'd learnt that that book contained nothing but lies, and by the end of his second year he's already used up the whole thing in fire lighting.

That Karkasins were inexperienced and cowardly enough to benefit from that book was a worry.

"Emperor save me." mumbled Thomas under his breath.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Ripping off his damaged helmet, Jarope winced as several shards further cut into him before slumping down next to Thomas. The pain in his back was killing him, and his arm still throbbed, but for now those things could wait.

_"Looks like the Emperor decided to grace us with his caring gaze a second time in our lives."_ Jarope whispered to Thomas; they were all beaten and hurt but something about Thomas said more.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

"Lawrence, tell tactica that we are on the run from numerous hostile forces and that a certain guardsman needs to be commended for saving all our asses!" Timothy told the vox trooper, glancing at Wraith. "When we get back down again, everyone follow me. We are not doing that again." Timothy had learned early in his career that the key to survival was to adapt. "We need to find a building and hunker down while we wait for reinforcements."

Even as Timothy spoke, the thunderhawk faltered and started to drop altitude. Wraith sat in the cockpit struggling with the controls as the ground loomed ever closer. Timothy struggled against the uneven walkway as he made his way next to Wraith. 

"Come on soldier, pull up this hunk of metal!" Timothy yelled at the guardsman. When it was obvious they were gonna crash, he grabbed Wraith and shoved him out of the cockpit before following himself. "Everyone move to the back of the ship and brace yourselves!" 

The thunderhawk smashed into the ground, the cockpit was crushed as the ship pushed itself into the dirt. Timothy saw the spark and yelled at the top of his lungs, "OUT! Run!" He kicked open the assault ramp and rushed everyone out, running behind them. The thunderhawk exploded in an impressive fireball. 

"Okay. Everybody fine?"


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

_"No sir, we aren't all fine."_ Jarope said, spitting bloody saliva from his mouth while holding his throbbing arm. It had stopped throbbing, and though it still hurt him greatly, he could probably use it as long as he didn't strain himself. So that meant it was going to be racking him with pain at the first sign of trouble. The cuts on his face had begun to scab over, until the crash had torn them open. If it were not for the carapace armour and Imperial symbols about him, Jarope might look more akin to a cultist or heretic.

_"We just lost our ride, and several of us have slug and las wounds; I got a round stuck somewhere in my side from the back."_ He pointed out, though he had wished he hadn't bothered with the first part. The sergeant wasn't blind or dumb, the explosion was all any of them would have needed of the transports death.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Wraith started to lose control, when he was suddenly wrenched out of the cockpit before the thunderhawk finally hit the ground. Jumping out the back, he escaped seconds before the whole ship blew up. *"Well, at least we left the enemy a nice beacon so they can find us"* Wraith said dryly.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

taking the painkillers, he had a few seconds to clear his mind, before suddenly someone jelled to get out. Staggering to hes feet, he more fell than jumped out of the transport, and landed with a crunch at something very hard. He heard somebody say "everyone fine?", and could only chukle as he coughed up blood. If this was fine, then he hoped he never discovered what 'bad' was.

"I'm still alive, sir, if that's what you're asking," he said as clear as he could trough his chokes, "but if we don't find ANY sort of cover we will soon be killed by what killed this fellow," pointing to the cultist he has landed on, the armour cracked. That wasn't the worst. His legs lay in a heap a few meters away, and his arm was just a stump. Also, he had what seemed like a claw-mark over what was left of his face.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"Lucky primer my arse," said Veldt passing the book back to Nero, "Whose smart idea was it to send us onto an chaos infested planet on our own?" Veldt walked out of the wrecked thunderhawk, hellgun ready. This operation was a total mess. Ambushed as soon as they stepped out of the Thunderhawk, a las round in the arm and between the shoulder blades and now this. _You have listened to these fools long enough,_said the Voice _You are the highest ranking soldier here! Timothy is a fool, they are all misguided fools. Punish them. Turn your hellgun on them. They don't deserve to live._ Veldt felt himself almost being convinced by the Voice. But the mission had to come first. Like or not, Timothy was leading them. Like or not, these men were his friends. Like or not, if he did turn his hellgun on his squad, they would fight back, and if he did kill them all, he would be alone in a chaos infested world. Still, worried that the Voice was take total command of his body, Veldt switched the hellgun to safe mode.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

"Ah Veldt this isn't mine." Nero said as he flipped through the pages only to see lies upon more lies. " Haha if only the enemies of the imperium were really like thi-." Nero voice was cut off as he winced with pain and noticed that his arm was throbbing with pain. He could barely move it " Yea I think I'm fine except for my arm but I'll live." Nero took some of the painkillers he had so we are down in a chaos infested world with who knows what here. Should we set up some kind of bunker with the thunderhawk?' Nero said as he got two sticks and some bandages and and put them on his left arm.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"Sorry, fuzzy memory," said Veldt, still mentally reeling from the voice's outburst, "It's good for a laugh that book." Seeing the dead cultist and his allies making comments, Veldt poked it with his hellgun, making sure it really was dead. "Well, it's dead," said Veldt.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Looking around at the others, and then at the sergeant, Jarope knew that regardless of what happened to them there was still a mission that needed to be done. _"Lets cut the talk and get moving, we still have a job to do; our mission is still active right sir?"_


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

OOC: yeah... what IS our mission? I've forgotten, it takes so long time to get into meaningful action....

Rising, grunting at each move, Gareth hefted his hellgun and started walking away from were they had come.

"We need to get some idea where we are, sarge. Permission to move out?"


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

"Everyone on me. We are going into the building and not coming out until we get some reinforcements." Timothy grunted. 

"Whose smart idea was it to send us onto an chaos infested planet on our own?" He heard Veldt ask.

"Actually soldier, it was our beloved and holy Lord Inquisitor Sinus Kazreston." Timothy grumbled and swore under his breath as pain exploded in his body. He had forgotten about the shots he'd taken. _All in a days work I guess_, he thought. 

Stumbling slightly, Timothy walked over to the nearest building, sword at the ready. Gesturing for the others to follow, he entered through the door, jumping at every shadow on the wall. 

"We head to the top." Timothy whispered as he headed up a staircase. They made their way to the top without any more encounters from hostiles, but Timothy didn't let his guard down. At the top of the building, Timothy kicked a door open and stormed inside. Nothing moved. 

"Come on in. We stay here. Barricade the room, Lawrence, get me a line to the navy."


*So you guys are stuck in this room. I'll give you some time to prepare yourselves and make fortifications. There are plenty of things to make barricades with in the room, barrels crates, bricks, stuff like that. Feel free to use your imagination with the defenses. Soon you will have battle with the RPers in the other thread.*


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Wraith made his way to the top floor and started barricading a window, leaving just enough room for him to look out with a large field of fire. he wanted to make effective use of his scope.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

_"Sarge, I don't like this; if we shut ourselves in here then we become trapped if something we don't want finds us."_ Jarope said, noticing that other than the way they had entered, there didn't look to be any other way up or down other than the roof. _"Permission to go down at least a level with one other and act as sentries for now."_ He said, hellgun in both hands.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"This is bad," said Veldt, feeling claustrophobic and freaked out by the Voice, "We'll be trapped! We need to find a more defensive position, sir! They can burst through the back door! We're doomed if we don't find a better area!" _See these men are fools,_ said the Voice again _Timothy will lead you to your death, and if you don't dispose of him and your love of the False Corpse God, you shall all die. Kill them all. They're distracted, no-one will ever know._ "no, I shall not serve Chaos!" shouted Veldt. Everyone was staring at him. "err...what was that?" said Veldt looking around, trying disassociate himself with the outburst.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

As the thunderhawk veered dangerously towards the ground Thomas held tight to a railing. The sudden hit forced him to fall forwards, nearly losing his hold. He groaned, his injury stirred up by the impact. As the order came to get out he painfully jumped to his feet, and quickly got out.

Following the sergeant he listened to the others talk. What was their mission? Mission were always the most important things to Thomas, yet this appeared to be the first time anyone had mentioned it.

That foolish Inquisitor had jut sent elite objective based troops to die. Their lives could have served some great purpose, but instead they were treated like common guardsmen.

As they neared the building Thomas began to worry about this choice of position.

"Sir as has already been said we'll be trapped and overwhelmed in hours here, where we could have gone for weeks using guerilla tactics. This building is also very exposed, it's the first place they'll look, and it'll crumple under any artillery or orbital fire. This'll get us all killed."

Thomas had seen a lot of death, but so much was necessery. Throwing away lives that could do more for the Emperor was a heresy. Waiting for an answer to his worries Thomas began to help the other with the barricades, turning over a large table to provide cover.

As his outburst began Thomas immediately looked at Veldt. By the looks of it he was insane or stupid, and either way he'd end up dead quick enough to not have to worry about him.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

" Sir I agree with Jarope we are beyond baldy wounded and I don't think locking ourselves in a room is the best Idea. If we have to stay in this building shouldn't we set up traps and sentries on different levels, that way if they do make it to the top they will at least be in a worse condition then when they entered?" Nero asked the Sergeant not liking the idea of locking them selves in a room and just letting the cultist storm them even if they had fortified the place. " So sir what do you say to having some men stay here to fortify this room a few men go out to set up traps and stay in the shadows while acting as sentries?" Nero said.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

OOC: ty for ignoring me...

Not caring that he had not gotten permission, Gareth tightened his grip on his hellgun, and walked away, scanning the area. He could see alot of corpses around, many seemingly torn apart by something.
_see, how your comrades ignore you? see how they disdain your advice? Teach them who you are. Show them your might! ...kill them..._
Listening to the voice, he almost gave in. But no! he would not fall to chaos.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"I like the sound of the Guerrilla Warfare idea," said Veldt hearing Thomas' suggestion. He noticed they were missing someone. He did a quick headcount. Yep, someone had gone off. He saw a figure in the distance. Gareth. He seemed tense. Maybe the Voice wasn't just his problem. "Still, this place gives me the creeps. Lets get outta here."


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

OOC: just one question... in te chaos thread it says we are on a rooftop. where the heck did that happen?


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

(OOC- Here: )


> "We head to the top." Timothy whispered as he headed up a staircase. They made their way to the top without any more encounters from hostiles, but Timothy didn't let his guard down. At the top of the building, Timothy kicked a door open and stormed inside. Nothing moved.


Thomas noticed the further dislike of their current position. The sergeant wasn't doing a very good job. _Perhaps I could do better... No, only he knows the objective. Maybe you could get him to tell you... Perhaps it doesn't matter._ Thomas immediately focused on the barricades, appalled by his own thoughts. Perhaps Veldt wasn't mad. Another of them began acting strange.

"Sir, we need to get out here now, there are undoubtedly cultists who saw the crash coming this way, and this place feels, well weird. I think it's tainted, and I don't want to stick around and... Quiet! Did anyone hear that? I think I heard something from lower down the building."


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

(OOC: The cultists do not have artillery, heavy weapons or anything else that could topple this building. Mordeth, I did not ignore you, did I not say, "Lets go into the building"? We are in a room on the top floor of the building, not on the roof. I don't see how its unsafe up there, considering the whole city is filled with cultists, guerilla wouldn't work so well. If the room is well defended, the cultists would have a hard time getting through with auto, las and shotguns without being cut down first. This whole planet is tainted, which is why you were sent here in the first place and sentries would just die earlier than the main squad.)

"Enough of that! I know what I'm doing. Someone fetch that fool who walked away then prepare for assault. Lawrence, have you patched us through to the navy yet? I want reinforcements!"


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

_"I'll get him sir; if we find anything then at least we can give the rest of you some early warning."_ Jarope said before moving after Gareth. If the Emperor saw fit for them to survive this, then Gareth would likely face insubordination charges, probably see a firing squad.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Stopping in his tracks, Gareth slowly shaked his head... what was he doing? Abandoning his misson? 
Turning slowly back, as if moving trough water, he saw Jarope coming towards him.
"This is just weird," he said, raising his gun as his eyes got glazed...
"Who are you?" he asked the voice that was now taling constantly to him, urging him on.
Suddenly a sound came from downstairs!
Slammed back to reality by the sound, Gareth quickly lowered his weapon and started moving towards his team (for they were still his team), turning his gun towards the stairwell.
"Urh, think we have hostiles on their way, sir."


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Veldt picked up a crate and started to barricade th window. He picked up another and propped it up as well. Soon, everything except a small slit, about the length and height of a hellgun. Perfect for sniping. "This could be useful for pillbox style defense." said Veldt to himself.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Gritting his teeth, Jarope moved next to Gareth and crouched down next to fallen rubble, hellgun aimed down the length of the stairs to the floor below them. _"Sergeant, I think trouble may have found us already; we will be pinned in that room sir. Permission to hold here at the stairs with Gareth as advanced warning for the rest of you."_ He voxed over with the microbead headset he and other kasrkins all had. The sergeant might have denied him before, but he was here now and there might be an enemy down below. Last thing any of them needed was an ambush while they were setting up their own defenses.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

"Its suicide, but if you really want to do this, I won't stop you." Timothy sighed, boarding the windows up with pieces of wood and placing sheets of metal behind Veldt's constructions.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

(OOC: Why do you have a little black rep gem and not a green one?)


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

(ooc: it means his rep is disabled)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

_See, Timothy is a fool,_ said the Voice, now seemingly booming, _He treats your fellow soldiers like pawns in his unholy chess game, he treats them like dirt. Turn your Hellgun on him, and lead your men to the true path the path of-_ Veldt balnked out for a second. He was sure he felt the cold steel of the trigger, but there was no noise. He woke up from this semi trance. No round, for he had left the safety catch on, and no harm done. "Sir, this place has seriously got something wrong with it! I'm hearing voices, strange voices, and Gareth seems affected to!"


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

_"Gareth, go back to the others and get us a third to hold up here. If something's down there then it might come up here eventually and more firepower against it will do us some good."_ Jarope whispered, he might have a microbead still, but he had lost his helmet when the faceplate was shattered and he had removed it; so anything he said could be heard out in the open if he was loud enough. That and if anything they couldn't hand came at them while Gareth went back to get them support, then it would only be one of them that died instead of two.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

_That sergeant a failure, he's not fit to even be in this squad. He's acting like a guardsman sergeant, like he's never seen battle before and he doesn't expect his team to see it again. So what's he doing here? In the name of the Emperor we'll need him to go or get his act together._ Thought Thomas. Nevertheless with hostiles in the area it didn't seem wise to try to relocate now, hell they were probably already trapped. It felt like a last stand, when they could have made many more stands.

Thomas pointed his weapon towards the stairway, hiding himself behind a barricade. Then Veldt acted even more strangely.
*
"Sir, this place has seriously got something wrong with it! I'm hearing voices, strange voices, and Gareth seems affected to!"*

"If this place is that bad we'll need to get out of here as soon as possible. The moment we've cleared out whatever is downstairs. Let your faith in the Emperor keep you strong."


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Hearing faintly what Jarope said, Gareth rose... and slowly started walking towards the stairs. Something about it lured him towards it... It looked so inviting, like his childhood home...
Turning back sharply, barely in control, he walked briskly towards the rest of the team, and upon getting there, said calmly, "We need another man down front," and went back.
Feed your emotions to the flame, keep it pure, feed everything inside it...
Regaining most of his senses, as he walked trough the old calming-method he never had tought he had any use for, Gareth crouched down beside Jarope.
"Just as Veldt said... somethings not right abot this place."


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Nero plied bricks and kicked dirt and mixed it with some water from his canteen to make a small makeshift wall that he could take cover behind and grabbed some wood and helped the Sergeant board up another window. He noticed one of his teammates talking to himself and pull the trigger on his gun, but nothing came out. Nero walked up to Veldt " Brother now is not the best time to have your gun on safety, heretics could come any minute now." Nero said with a voice or worry wondering why veldt had his gun on safety. Nero then looked around and picked up some sharp peices of metal and stuck them on the outside of the door before looking around for some more.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

_Kill them all..._Timothy's head snapped up, swinging back and forth looking for the source. _Kill them all, they want only the worst for you._ A bead of sweat rolled down Timothy's forehead as he recited lines from the Uplifting Primer in his head. 

Something screeched down below, as if something was being grinded on an adamantium wheel. Dabbing his forehead with his sleeve, Timothy's grip tightened around his pistol, his knuckles slowly turning white. The voice talked to him, its voice soft and gentle, caressing his mind. The men were right, this place was evil. They had to leave. But the cultists below... No matter! He had been in worse situations before. 

"We're leaving!" Timothy ordered abruptly, standing up and activating his power sword, "Be ready for battle." 

Timothy hastily undid the fortifications and stepped out, beckoning the others to follow. He rushed down the stairs, meeting Jarope and Gareth. The screech had stopped, but footsteps could still be heard. Gesturing for the others to be silent, Timothy went to the staircase, peering down. He saw a shadow moving forward and bolted down the stairs, ramming a cultist with a massive claw for an arm with his shoulder. The cultist fell bodily down the stairs grunting in pain each time he hit a step. "Charge!" Timothy yelled, reaching the bottom of the steps where the other cultists were. Seeing one with an axe charge him, Timothy batted the cultists axe arm with his pistol and swung his sword at the heretic's head. The cultist ducked and Timothy used the momentum of his swing to kick the heretic in the chest, knocking his breath out and sending him toppling to the ground. As he was about to deal the finishing blow, he was caught in the shoulder by a shotgun pellet. His momentum halted, Timothy ducked into a nearby doorway, seeking cover. 

*Okay, this is combat with the other RPers. So no one dies unless I say so. Feel free to attack, but leave it open ended so the other player has a chance to defend himself.*


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Jarope was about to respond to what Gareth had been talking about when someone charged past. It took a moment, but Jarope realized it was the sergeant with his weapons drawn. Quickly looking at Gareth, words needn't be spoken; the sergeant was their leader and no matter what he would need support in his actions. 

Charging down the stairs, Petero saw the cultists and aimed his hellgun at one blasting away with a shotgun before letting a burst of hot-shots go.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

_Finally, we're getting out of this hellhole,_ thought Veldt as he left the building. But no sooner they had left, rounds came from all directions. "Aw crap, talk about out of the frying pan," said Veldt taking aim with his Hellgun at a traitor arbites, sent a stream of rounds in its direction. He then switched to what must have been a chaos marine. Huge, blood red armour, evil smile, seemed to be leading the pack of cultists. _Take out the head and the body will fall,_ thought Veldt as he fired at the abomination.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Wraith was further back in the group and only heard the fighting below. Taking his chances he unstrapped a stun grenade, pulled the pin and threw it into the room. He just hoped that this would give them time...


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Stumbling around like he was moving in water, Gareth followed the seargant down the stairs, and opened fire on the cultists there. But most was miles away to hit. Something was edging at the side of his vision, distracting him, and the muttering voice, lowered to a whisper by his calming method, was getting a bit stronger again, its words getting cleared by the second.
"FOR THE EMPEROR!" he shouted in desperation, trying to take aim, as suddenly a bright flash brightened up the upper room and the stairwell. His helmet had protected his vision somewhat, but he was still a bit dizzied.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Thomas was happy the sergeant was beginning to take charge, and listen. Perhaps he wasn't as bad as he seemed earlier. Thomas began to follow down the stairs, firing what shots he could at the traitor scum.

A flash stopped his firing momentarily, but he then stormed the whole way down the stairs, firing wildly to pin the foe. Attempting to gain a foothold on this floor Thomas immediately dived into the room the doorway the sergeant was in lead to. Leaning out he began to fire onto an foes who were a threat to his squad mates still moved down the stairs.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

*Everyone here is pinned down as a traitor is shooting wildly with his shotgun. The traitor with the axe however is free and blinded, if anyone wants to shoot him.*


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

A madman with a shotgun started sending shells flying in their direction. Veldt's vision was slightly awry, but he could still see the blinded axe man. Taking the advantage, Veldt fired a stream of las fire at his position. If they were all going to die, he was taking a few of 'em with him.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

OOC: hey thats me! Ah well... 

Feeling a burst of pain as that idiot Thomas hit him in the shoulder when he was firing blindly, gasped, and lost his aim of the blinded axeman, who seemed to be getting his vision back, because he had rushed into the closest room after one of his 'mates' had got a lucky hit at an enemy for once!
'_Kill him! He dares shoot you, you, who obviously is his superior in every way. Kill the dog!_
Yes... He was in the right. Just not now.
Gritting his teeth, he called angrily into the vox. 
"Look were you shoot, you fool Thomas. You hit me!"


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

(OOC: Mordeth, how could Thomas have shot you? He is in front of you in the room Timothy dove into.)


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Nero had brought up the very rear of the group and started shooting off las at the enemy cultist coming through, when he was suddenly blinded. He went to the ground and batted his eyes until he could somewhat see again. He saw one of his teammates shooting at a cultist with an axe, who also looked like the leader, " We should all focus fire on the leader and bring him down." Nero said in to the vox as he took aim and started shooting at the axe wielding behemoth.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

OOC: He was behind me when he started running down the stairs shooting vildly.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Frag grenades work well in tightly packed, quite small rooms and are excellent things to be armed with during a close quarters battle. "Fire in the hole!" shouted Veldt as he unhooked a grenade and flung it down into the hallway.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

(OOC: have we given up on this?)


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

(OOC: No we haven't Chrisman, at least I haven't. But this is the first time I have been able to go on its only for a couple of minutes. I have three thanksgivings this weekend.)


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

OOC: I wait for some more posts that gets developement to the story...


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

(OOC: I'll hopefully make a GM post to start things up again tomorrow, right now I am on my way to my third thanksgiving dinner.)


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

OOC: have fun, and GZ on 700 posts


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

(OOC: Guys, the RP will have to be delayed. This is the first opportunity I have had and will be the only one for some time. I have had severe pains for a while now and have to have surgery on my side, where I may have some diseased muscles. It will take a while for the surgery to finish and after, I will be bedridden for a week or so. I'll talk to you when I can!)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

(OOC: Ouch, get well soon).


----------

